# [SOLVED] Please Help! PS3 (Ping?) Issues



## zoldat (Jun 4, 2011)

Problem: When I go to find a game (to start the matchmaking process) on Call of Duty: Black Ops, I can't even find 1 potential match. But if it does happen that I do find one, it is usually a red bar. In Call of Duty: Black Ops there are a total of 4 bars (for ping I think). 1st Bar=Red 2nd Bar=Yellow 3rd Bar=Light Green 4th Bar= Deep/Dark Green

Networking Setup:Wall Outlet->Cable Modem->PS3 Wired Connection (A direct wired, cable modem direct connection).

Cable Modem:Motorola Surfboard SB5101

Time that problem happens: Sometimes it may start to gradually happen while I am playing, although if I ever unplug my ethernet from the back of my cable modem it may happen (the problem may happen).

NAT Type:Open or Moderate, It has said both. (Call of Duty: Black Ops, tells you directly what type of NAT you have).

Solutions I Have Tried: 

Leaving cable modem unplugged for 15 seconds and with the PS3 off, then connecting power cord to cable modem again and after receiving all green lights, turning my PS3 back on.

Have called ISP and they have reset my cable modem.

Tried different ethernet cables, also very short ethernet cables.

Using both automatic and manual PS3 Network settings.

Turning off every individual internet hogging setting on PS3, deleting friends, messages.

YOUR TURN:

Now please help me! I don't know what to do! I usually have to wait till the next day when this starts happening to play again.

Also please do not suggest router, I have tried connecting it between the cable modem and PS3, but I am having DNS or TCP/IP problems when I do that. Unless you can help me fix my router issues, then do not suggest it.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Please Help! PS3 (Ping?) Issues*

Hi Zoldat,
Could you please provide the results from a an Internet speed test such as: 

Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Could you also provide the results of an Internet connection test on your ps3 (I dont really like the ones on the call of duty games, My NAT changes on an hourly basis according to MW2).


----------



## zoldat (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Please Help! PS3 (Ping?) Issues*

NAT Type (As told by PS3): Type 1
UPnP (As told by PS3): Not available

From my computer I did the speed test, my results, and an ugly ping in fact (Or at least I think so).

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1326995824.png

The server that I pinged was in Memphis, Tennessee, I live in northeast Arkansas.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Please Help! PS3 (Ping?) Issues*



zoldat said:


> NAT Type (As told by PS3): Type 1
> UPnP (As told by PS3): Not available
> 
> From my computer I did the speed test, my results, and an ugly ping in fact (Or at least I think so).
> ...


Your upload and download speeds are sufficient for online play but that ping is very high (should be 0-100ms ) I am not up on my American Geography but is there a closer server you could test from?


----------



## zoldat (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Please Help! PS3 (Ping?) Issues*

Okay, I woke up this morning and I played Call of Duty: Black Ops some, with no problem, because the problem doesn't happen until later today like 7:00 p.m where I live. I can only give you a true ping problem test later today when the ping problem occurs. I just tested on my computer this morning and much lower ping, 63ms. So as you can see, the ping issue is NOT due to peak times. In fact I can play okay during peak times (3:00 p.m or so) or at least I would think that would be the peak times. I'm thinking I may have to try to buy another Surfboard SB5101 Cable Modem. But if there is any alternative, that would be great.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Please Help! PS3 (Ping?) Issues*



zoldat said:


> Okay, I woke up this morning and I played Call of Duty: Black Ops some, with no problem, because the problem doesn't happen until later today like 7:00 p.m where I live. I can only give you a true ping problem test later today when the ping problem occurs. I just tested on my computer this morning and much lower ping, 63ms. So as you can see, the ping issue is NOT due to peak times. In fact I can play okay during peak times (3:00 p.m or so) or at least I would think that would be the peak times. I'm thinking I may have to try to buy another Surfboard SB5101 Cable Modem. But if there is any alternative, that would be great.


If local network congestion is causing the problem I doubt a new modem will help. Then again I am not a networking expert and so I may be wrong. People in the networking forum may be able to help more. 
Best of Luck,
Seal.


----------



## zoldat (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Please Help! PS3 (Ping?) Issues*

After swapping for a new cable modem I called ISP and finally figured out the problem. Local area use of netflix is bogging down the bandwidth for the ISP. Also, why do people laugh and be naturally hateful when I tell them why my connection is bad? True hatred is the uncarried-out act of murder.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Anonymity is the internet`s greatest achievement and biggest flaw. People can act exactly the way they want to. Sadly many people decide to act childish. No one can change that but I do wonder if the global community will ever mature.


----------

